# Need to buy Keyboard?



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2016)

HI,

Need to buy keyboard..My preference is Multimedia as well as gaming keyboard..My budget is 5k.,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2016)

Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse -4580.

Link:Buy Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse -4580.
> 
> Link:Buy Cooler Master Octane Gaming Keyboard + Mouse Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal




I need KeyBoard only..Already have Logitech G300s


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2016)

Logitech G310 Atlas Dawn Gaming Keyboard | eBay

No numpad, and multi keys but the keyboard is mechanical


----------



## shreeux (Mar 26, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Logitech G310 Atlas Dawn Gaming Keyboard | eBay
> 
> No numpad, and multi keys but the keyboard is mechanical



Thanks for quick reply..

Numpad must for me...I am trader its more essential for me..,


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2016)

:yawn_NF::confused_NF::whew_NF::thinking_NF::sad_NF:......................................

- - - Updated - - -

Any Suggestions..

*Redragon ASURA K501 USB Gaming Keyboard*


*Redragon Karura K502 USB Gaming Keyboard*


*Azio Large Print Tri-Color Backlit Keyboard*


*DragonWar Desert Eagle Gaming Keyboard GK-001*


[h=1]circle Adroit X7C Wired USB Gaming Keyboard[/h]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 28, 2016)

shreeux said:


> :yawn_NF::confused_NF::whew_NF::thinking_NF::sad_NF:......................................
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Among the above Keyboards I suggest this:*www.amazon.in/Azio-Tri-Color-Backl...&qid=1459148952&sr=1-3&keywords=azio+keyboard


----------



## shreeux (Mar 28, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Among the above Keyboards I suggest this:Amazon.in: Buy Azio Large Print Tri-Color Backlit Keyboard (KB505U) Online at Low Prices in India | Azio Corporation Reviews &amp; Rating




Ok..One more found...any view..

[h=1]Circle Adroit X 7C keyboard[/h]


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have been using a Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard before and when i got this new Razer Deathstalker Essential Keyboard I found this one is much better than Arctosa.

It has chiclet keys instead of traditional membrane keys which are very much responsive as the key size is just 2mm thick.

In chiclet keyboard you get more space between the keys to avoid mistyping and wrong key press while playing game.

Keyboard is quite slim as compared to any other gaming or normal keyboard.

There is a fixed wrist rest which keeps your hand on keyboard even in long hours playing.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 30, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> I have been using a Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard before and when i got this new Razer Deathstalker Essential Keyboard I found this one is much better than Arctosa.
> 
> It has chiclet keys instead of traditional membrane keys which are very much responsive as the key size is just 2mm thick.
> 
> ...




i also look for Multi backlit type.,


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

Any recommended...?:thinking_NF::confused_NF:


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

Finally i choosed two Models same styles from "Cooler Master Octane" type..

But Cooler Master Octane Gaming Bundle with Mouse...Price was little bit high 4,400/-. 
So i choosed this model Asus was know product but price was high 1000+, 

Any suggestion...welcome:thinking_NF:

*Circle Adroit X7C Wired USB Gaming Keyboard - Rs. 2124/-*


*Asus Cerberus 30500 Gaming Keyboard  - Rs. 3,300/-*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2016)

Go with Razer Deathstalker Essential Keyboard @ 3.3k


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with Razer Deathstalker Essential Keyboard @ 3.3k



Bro..there is no backlight..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2016)

Any suggestion..:confused_NF:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any suggestion..:confused_NF:



Go with well known brands like Genius, Razer. I am giving links for 2 keyboards which are well known Gaming Keyboards. So choose from any of them. Don't hesitate anymore. Okay.

Link:Buy Genius Imperator Pro Gaming Keyboard Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal
Link:Buy Razer DeathStalker Keyboard Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## guptajeevinay (Sep 2, 2016)

Please let all forum members know which Gaming keyboard you have chosen and also give a review about it, that may be helpful for others in near future.


----------

